

Facebook Location Coming In A Few Weeks. But Is It Foursquare Or Twitter? - vrikhter
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/07/facebook-location-foursquare-twitter/

======
keltex
My guess is that one of the drivers is to beef up their ad platform. It's hard
to make $$$ selling local ads if you don't know where the user is located.

------
riffer
Would you tell Facebook where you are _right now_?

~~~
vrikhter
I believe the proper answer is, 'no chance in hell'. The second I do, I'll
start getting bombarded by ads coming to my cell phone. Since my number is
listed online, but i don't actually 'own' it.

~~~
fnid2
Until Facebook negotiates plans with the cell phone providers that sneak apps
onto your phone which relay your location to facebook even _without_ your
approval...

